# Doctor Who returns to BBCA



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Doctor Who returns on April 17, 2010 to BBCA in the USA. The shows will be on a couple of weeks earlier in the UK.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Doctor Who returns on April 17, 2010 to BBCA in the USA. The shows will be on a couple of weeks earlier in the UK.


Any idea what the netflix release schedule would be? Is it after the DVD release of the season? Also, wasn't Doctor Who running on SyFy in the US?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Stormspace said:


> Also, wasn't Doctor Who running on SyFy in the US?


Used to be, but BBC America has the U.S. broadcast rights now. In fact, if you haven't seen it on BBC America, you've missed several specials that have aired over the past year or so.

Now, to see if DirecTV gets BBC America HD before April 17...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

trainman said:


> Now, to see if DirecTV gets BBC America HD before April 17...


I'm not holding my breath. It would be great if it were to happen, and it will eventually, but I don't expect BBCA-HD until late spring or summer.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

At best, you will not see on Netflix until after the DVD is released.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> I'm not holding my breath. It would be great if it were to happen, and it will eventually, but I don't expect BBCA-HD until late spring or summer.


That would make it only a year late. What disaster for BBCA.


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Not cool at all. This is one of my favorite shows, but sadly, I don't get BBC-A in my cable package.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

I just hope they'll be in the iTunes store. BBC-A SD seems particularly poor.


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

bodosom said:


> I just hope they'll be in the iTunes store. BBC-A SD seems particularly poor.


What TV service do you have? I obviously don't have the package to get BBC-A, but my mother and grandparents have DirecTV and it actually looks pretty good on their TVs (both of them are Vizio HDTVs).


----------

